# Beatles - USSR



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

USSR by Davetcan


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums.




soundclick.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It sorta has a Ruttles feel to it actually.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Dang fine cover!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> It sorta has a Ruttles feel to it actually.


Excellent! I used to dream about being a Ruttle!


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

Awesome!!


----------

